# Lottery Results for dying in hospital



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Choose your Healthcare trust and click on it.

http://www.drfosterhealth.co.uk/quality-accounts/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hospital*

Very Interesting on rather Concerning.

I recently lost my Dad and his Patient care was disgraceful.

Still making enquiries and looking to investigate some circumstances.

The Hospital Trust he came under scored less than 5 out of a possible 100.

In addition, My Dear old Mum who passed away before him was under the same Trust and received very poor care after a Stroke.

TM


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think you have to go to France for anything if possible. Even privately if the option.

But as I do not speak French I am a little concened they may cut off the wrong bit particularly as bagette and pardon are the only words I know.


----------

